# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  ptbyjason read this !

## gundam675

hey man, every thread has a little section at the bottom for similar topics, but alot of these topics are 1 - 2 years old, so people click on them and respond, and a new thread from 2 years ago comes back from the dead LOL !!!!!!!! u should think about this, lately, in every forum i have seen like threads brought back from beyond the grave. like this one thread that came back was from some dude who was banned like 6 months ago, LMFAO !

----------


## PTbyJason

yeah, I know. That is the one drawback on it. What I am trying to do is prevent the same questions being asked over and over again though. The good and the bad though. But I will admit, that even I like to go back and read some of the old threads.  :Smilie:

----------

